# KT:Article: Kenpo vs. JKD Comparison



## Clark Kent (Oct 31, 2010)

*Article: Kenpo vs. JKD Comparison
By J Ellis - 10-31-2010 08:26 AM
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

http://www.leewedlake.com/articles2.asp?articleid=136

 	Quote:
 	 		 		 			 With this in mind one must ask one question  when we choose an art we want to study, are we able to accept its approach and do what the art requires of us ?  Many choose the wrong art for them and quit.  Some become highly critical of what they have left.  Many simply plod along as part of their routine.   A few are highly successful.  Fewer still successfully pave the way for change.   Indisputably both Parker and Lee fall into the latter category.   Respective strengths and criticism aside, their methods catalysed evolution with martial arts and in many ways Kenpo and JKD can be looked at flipsides of the same coin  the same basic conceptual drive but a different face: one evolved from tradition, one rejecting it.  In practice, one for someone who prefers structure and study, one for someone who prefers to get in there and learn by fighting perhaps.  Certainly ideal methods for different types of people.  But both are ultimately for the person who wants to learn to protect themselves. 			 		 	




Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------



## Yoshin9 (Nov 1, 2010)

That is a lot of writting only to end with "Buyer beware". I hate that kind of "vs" threads.

I can not speak much about Kenpo from personal experience having only watched it, but other Kenpo students have said that when they took it there was a lot of, "Do it in this order" which is something you don't get in JKD. JKD is more here are the tools, which tools you need for the job will depend on the indivivual job.

Also, you can be trained by a bad teacher in either art and this would not reflect on the arts themselves.

"Both methods recognise a single common fact &#8211; that one cannot 'pre-program' set sequences of fighting."...I don't see this in a lot of Kenpo forms. Forms are by their nature a preset form and JKD pretty much does away with forms (Bruce Lee did teach the first form of Wing Chun to some students).


----------

